# Keep me advised



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm going away, and I don't want to miss a beat

Use this thread as a thread to post almost everything that happens to the Mavericks until I get back

Also, could you link Vigg's grades in this thread aswell?

Anything would be greatly aprpeciated


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I'm going away, and I don't want to miss a beat
> 
> Use this thread as a thread to post almost everything that happens to the Mavericks until I get back
> 
> ...


Your old friend Flame is here to do your bidding. 

More serious question, can you watch the games until you return?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is my last few hours

No flame, I'll be in the bush, hiking and rafting :|


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

We'll do our best have fun theo!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Us 112, Celtics 100


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

An article posted on the injury thread today says Damp and Stack had their most intense practice in a while. AJ still doesn't think they're ready for primetime, though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Vigg's Celtic Game Ratings


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Us 100, 76ers 83
Vigg's 76er game ratings
*Damp was activated for this game, Stackhouse for the Celtic game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cavs 100, Us 80
Vigg's Cavs game grades


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

One post with news. 

Our game was really bad against the Cavs..... we fell completely apart as a team.  
Here's hoping we have it together for this game tonight. 

NCAA... what a game, hope someone tivo'd it for you.
May was amazing, simply amazing. No other words for it. 
He scored 26 with 9 rebounds
His father 26 with 8 rebounds in his UNC win. 

The Illini could not get into the lane, but Nellie would have loved this team that can shoot the three, and shoot they did. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm baaaack


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I'm baaaack


We missed you sort of, kinda, but not really.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gee  Thanks


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Gee  Thanks


Welcome back!


----------

